# Questionable Quality of swift motorhomes



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

Having seen the adverts for the latest swift vans,my wife and i had a look at a few at a dealers just outside of huddersfield as we were passing.
First impressions were very good ie layout and quality of furniture ect.imagine our disapointment when, upon closer examination things like the catch that holds the external locker doors open did not work.
it seemed as though the locker doors did not seal as we would of hoped.
this put us in mind of the luner roadstar we owned,which allowed wind to howl through every gap it had (many) making a winter trip to southern spain a nightmare.
The point is having read some of the comments about the problems people seem to still be having with the product should i steer clear.
If only hymer made vans with some of the excellent layouts we saw.
or better still if only swift could emulate the standards of hymer.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

craigy said:


> Having seen the adverts for the latest swift vans,my wife and i had a look at a few at a dealers just outside of huddersfield as we were passing.
> First impressions were very good ie layout and quality of furniture ect.imagine our disapointment when, upon closer examination things like the catch that holds the external locker doors open did not work.
> it seemed as though the locker doors did not seal as we would of hoped.
> this put us in mind of the luner roadstar we owned,which allowed wind to howl through every gap it had (many) making a winter trip to southern spain a nightmare.
> ...


Must admit that apart from a couple of niggles we are very happy with ours...............and Swift seem very good at sorting out probs, we do have to book ours in with a Fiat dealer to sort out the radio but it just seems such a clat for a bit of music as I guess with travel we are looking at a days job would rather pay someone to do it here.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

craigy said:


> Having seen the adverts for the latest swift vans,my wife and i had a look at a few at a dealers just outside of huddersfield as we were passing.
> First impressions were very good ie layout and quality of furniture ect.imagine our disapointment when, upon closer examination things like the catch that holds the external locker doors open did not work.
> it seemed as though the locker doors did not seal as we would of hoped.
> this put us in mind of the luner roadstar we owned,which allowed wind to howl through every gap it had (many) making a winter trip to southern spain a nightmare.
> ...


Hi,

If you want a MH with service back up, you won't get better than a Swift,
nothing is perfect but Swift try harder.

They are not afraid to be seen unlike ALL the others!!

Regards

Peter


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I would highly recommend Swift. I have had a few issues with my Sundance 630L. The only good thing about it was it's a Swift. Their customer service is the best in the industry IMHO this includes beating Hymer. I have owned a Hymer and now on my 4th Swift. You can have problems with any van but with Swift you know you can speak with them direct and they cannot do enough to help.

As for the lockers, I think I know what you mean. They just need a small firm push directly on the catch to make it catch correctly. They can be a little funny. But no major issue

Which van were you thinking about, someone on here will have one and will give you more details.

Cheers,

Stewart


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I think that the title is a bit unfortunate as we are all aware of Swift's efforts to sort out any problems. I know that we would like everything to be perfect but if that was the only fault then surely Swift will get it sorted. I previously had a motorhome built by one of the small constructors, (hand built) and that had a lot of poor build faults. That is why I never bought another of their products.


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

hi craigy,
don't worry about the models on display,i know they get a lot of hammer.especially at huddersfield,where i got my first m/h from.i remember the salemen telling me it was a constant battle trying to keep them in good nic with all the attention they get.it's the dealers who are letting swift down by not keeping their products in tip top condition.
we took delivery of a new m/h in december and its immaculate.not a screw out of place.add to this their customer service ,which is second to none,and you cant fail.sure,nothing is perfect and you may get one with a niggle or two,but rest assured it will be dealt with quickly by their customer care team.


alan.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

I had a problem with one of my lockers but it just needed a lubricate spray on the rubber seal also push on the bottom of the catch as you close it.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

And don't I recall two people on here (or maybe elsewhere) discussing the 'special technique' that you need to develop to get a locker door on a Hymer Exsis to work?

So even the Big H have their issues and we all know who their official importers are don't we?

Andy


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Swift to buy or not to buy*

Hi all I bought a Swift Bessacar E765 in November 2003 and had more than my fair share of problems but they got sorted in the end and thanks to Chelston and Swift we resolved the issues. I have just been in formed that my New Van has just arrived at the Dealers ready for 1st of March reg. The Van? A Swift Bessacar E765P £52000 worth!! Better the maker you know !!**??


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we are more than happy with our ace firenze
when we had a small problem with it during the warranty period the md and the customer service team got it sorted after i had some probs with the dealer. all sorted now.
they seem to have the best customer care team of all the marques


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

craigy said:


> Having seen the adverts for the latest swift vans,my wife and i had a look at a few at a dealers just outside of huddersfield as we were passing.
> First impressions were very good ie layout and quality of furniture ect.imagine our disapointment when, upon closer examination things like the catch that holds the external locker doors open did not work.
> it seemed as though the locker doors did not seal as we would of hoped.
> this put us in mind of the luner roadstar we owned,which allowed wind to howl through every gap it had (many) making a winter trip to southern spain a nightmare.
> ...


Thanks for your email.The doors come from Thetford and are used by many European manufacturers but the catches are very sensative to adjustment this usually means oiling the catch and than a firm push to close.The tolerences are tight so sometimes the dealer may need to adjust. The difference between the door sealing and not is small and the rubber seal needs time to settle down.Hopr this helps.Thanks to everyone else for their support.Regards Peter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Swift to buy or not to buy*



weldted said:


> Hi all I bought a Swift Bessacar E765 in November 2003 and had more than my fair share of problems but they got sorted in the end and thanks to Chelston and Swift we resolved the issues. I have just been in formed that my New Van has just arrived at the Dealers ready for 1st of March reg. The Van? A Swift Bessacar E765P £52000 worth!! Better the maker you know !!**??


Better the maker you know - sounds like a line from a Kylie record - oh no, that was better the devil you know.

What ever the case, I agree with you.

Russell


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

I have had 4 Swift caravans from a 15ft Challenger to a twin axle Conquerer - then I moved to motorhomes. First motorhome was a Compass Cruiser which I rejected having owned it a month. Since then I have had two Swift Kon-tikis and I can honestly say I haven't had an issue with any Swift product. 

All I can say is roll on April 2008!!!!

Joyce


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thanks for all the replies re:quality or otherwise swift.*

I'm impressed by the response from all you swift van owners.
If i'm honest i have a problem with uk built motorhomes after owning a lunar roadstar which although the layout was very good, it was let down by the build quality. hence the move to hymer, where build quality is excellent. but it hasn't got an oven!!! What is wrong with foreigners?
so that is why we looked at the swifts.
I just wish you could buy a van that had the good features of the german vans, eg proper double floor, inboard water tanks properly insulated, and 
the design of the uk vans ie swift.
I know swift buy some components from germany as i occasionally deliver them to cottingham.
it is interesting that so many of you sing their praises,very interesting 
again thank you, we will be having a closer look.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have been very impressed by our Swift and the assistance we have so easily got when there are problems, which there are with all large mechanical objects and MH's are certainly that! One of the reps we spoke to about display models pointed out that things like cupboads get more wear in one day at a show than probably 2 YEARS normal use. Think how often you go into a vehicle on display and open the cupboards "just to see". 

Everyone does the same!

The doors on all vehicles need time to bed down, but the assistance you can rely on from Swift means that if there is a problem it will probably be sorted very much quicker than German made vehicles that "have to wait for the parts to come".

We are very happy that we made the decision to buy a Swift, it is well thought through, well built, well equipped and reliable and the back-up is excellent.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I must say that I am getting very fickle. A few months ago I wouldn't touch Swifts with a barge pole. Now with the drip drip drip of little things from Swift backed up often by clients and especially Russel who took the biggest leap of faith everseen by mankind, they will be my first port of call when the time comes and maybe my very first motorhome dream of yesteryear of owning a Swift will come true. 

Maybe Russells enthusiasm is really the thing that swung it.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I must say that I am getting very fickle. A few months ago I wouldn't touch Swifts with a barge pole. Now with the drip drip drip of little things from Swift backed up often by clients and especially Russel who took the biggest leap of faith everseen by mankind, they will be my first port of call when the time comes and maybe my very first motorhome dream of yesteryear of owning a Swift will come true.
> 
> Maybe Russells enthusiasm is really the thing that swung it.


If the guys on the Swift production line have read of your adventures and you order a van from them you'll probably get the best finished van ever and a spare porta pottie in a place of honour thrown in :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Craigy wrote-- i have a problem with uk built motorhomes after owning a lunar roadstar 

I think that you will find that Lunar's motorhomes were not built in the UK.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

rowley said:


> Craigy wrote-- i have a problem with uk built motorhomes after owning a lunar roadstar
> 
> I think that you will find that Lunar's motorhomes were not built in the UK.


I was wondering about that yesterday when reading the bits in the mags about Lunar and it's management buyout.

The inference was that Lunar products were British, but it doesn't actually say that they are all produced in the UK. I wonder if they still have a sourcing agreement with other parts of the old Continental group that they used to be part of?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*



Pusser said:


> I must say that I am getting very fickle. A few months ago I wouldn't touch Swifts with a barge pole. Now with the drip drip drip of little things from Swift backed up often by clients and especially Russel who took the biggest leap of faith everseen by mankind, they will be my first port of call when the time comes and maybe my very first motorhome dream of yesteryear of owning a Swift will come true.
> 
> Maybe Russells enthusiasm is really the thing that swung it.


Pusser you say the funniest things. Leap of faith!

I did look at numerous TAG axle motorhomes, namely the Dethleffs 7871-2, Burtsner 821G A class, Euromobil Integra and Activa and then the British Autotrail.

Some of the German models were ruled out due to a small fridge in such a large motorhome, interior colours, price was a factor when looking at the A class, and also the general external appearance. The Autotrail was ruled out for several reasons although it did have a fabulous cooking area.

The Swift won on terms of

1) Silver sides - love them or hate them
2) High spec - alloys (not on any of the above as standard), awning, oven, microwave etc
3) Interior colours - soft enough to be neutral, yet tough enough to stand up to dogs and me.

Whilst the Dethleffs 7871-2 has a lower list price, there was no standard reverse cam, awning, alloys etc. Equally some of the "extras" are bought as a package with Autotrail - but you do get an Autotrail umbrella into the bargain.

This van has had a couple of bits and bats to sort out and these have been put right.

The Fiat side has performed well despite numerous recalls. This is of course something that Swift have absolutely no control over, although it must be noted that Swift have been seen to badger Fiat in respect of scuttlegate.

Russell


----------

